# Dogs Dying After These Dog Foods Were Found To Contain Poison



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Posting for a friend who is not on the forum, just in case anyone here feeds these foods:

https://awm.com/dogs-are-dying-afte...r907d1&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=america


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

The FDA alert was in March 2018.

https://www.fda.gov/animalveterinary/newsevents/ucm597135.htm

And from Dog Food Advisor, recall listed as 15Feb2018

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recalls/


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you, Scooterscout. Sorry for the repost—I thought this looked familiar.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's awful and ridiculous (that pentobarbitol should have anything to do with making dog food). Once more makes me glad I cook for our dogs.


----------

